# Cleveland at Toronto (3/20/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









10:00 am PT, 1:00 pm ET
*TV:* WUAB, TSN, Telemundo

*The Good:* The poor shooting by James and Z the other game is over and against the Raptors, the Cavs’ big duo has a clean slate for this game.

*The Bad:* After losing at home, the last thing Cleveland wants is a road game. The Raptors are coming off a loss too. So there’s no chance Toronto is going to take this game for granted.

*The Ugly:* Cleveland cannot afford another extensive losing streak. The team is very close to its frustration point. 









After a rough night where James’ recently dead-eye jumpshot went on vacation, he needs to bounce back and avoid going into a mini-slump.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

my two teams...mono e mono...Let the best team win..


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Raps favored by 3: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151033


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Eric Snow with the start, is this because of Jeff M. Defense or his he injured.
I missed the start of Philly game, did Snow start that game ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st
Cavaliers - 27
Raptors - 30

Cleveland needs to get Z on track. They've done a great job containing him. You have to love those "duck call" sounds you hear when Cleveland is shooting foul shots. LOL Snow did start.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lebrons going nuts , jiri's running the point


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bron and Gooden are carrying the team. Usually, it's Bron and Z but this time, a different Cavalier has stepped up.

Halftime
Cavaliers - 53
Raptors - 55

Since the Raptors will try to make it harder for James in the second half, the Cavaliers should go to Drew (who is also hot) early on to slightly discourage the swarming of James.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Still anything on why Jeff M. is dressed but not playing ???


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Also no minutes logged in for Tractor ???

Actually our bench is no where to be found


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs held a player-only meeting and Gilbert is putting pressure on Silas. Plus Silas is sending a message to J-Mac. The hammer has finally fallen upon him.

End of 3rd
Cavaliers - 74
Raptors - 75

Despite LeBron playing well, the Cavaliers could still lose this game and that would be hard. But the Raptors are stroking the 3-ball very well, thanks in large part to Marshall and coming back at the Cavs each time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I dont think this close door meeting was any good. Do you see the bench all sitting on the end while their are about 4 open seats towards the front by the coaching staff. While no one other than Bron or Drew seem's to play with any energy. 

Every look pissed off and not happy. No one on the bench is playing any minutes and here we go with Harris playing way to much, also JIRI at the point ????

I think their is some turmoil going on in Cleveland and it doenst look good...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore: Toronto 105, Cleveland 98*

The help in the second half faltered and Bron was all alone. He left the floor pissed off. Scoring all of those points meant absolutely nothing to him because in a loss, it's all in vain.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

34-1 bench points.... something is going on... Lebron hasnt taken that many shots all year long ( granted he had 56 points ) but someone must have told him to just take over of the team. 

Jeff M. Dressing and not playing 1 minute off the bench, something must be going on in the inside. 

Any getting the drift of something wrong inside the organization and team, usually if they have a locked door meeting. The team unites together and plays as one. But it looked like a pretty divided effort with energy and just the lack of caring....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game was very, very disappointing. We look on the verge of collapsing and Bron seems to be the only thing keeping this team afloat (which is amazing because we had great chemistry in the 1st half of the season). 

Frustrating....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:
 

> Frustrating....


Imagine what is going on inside of the lockerroom now. James looked so angry, he might be swinging at some of those guys. From watching the game, he seemed to be the one guy who really wanted to win. Jiri was playing scared and was stiff.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^^I'd be pissed too. 56 points and we still lose? 

What is wrong with Z the last 2 games? 5-19 the other night and then 4-15 against the Raptors who have no inside presence?? 

Jmac getting a DNP?? 

What is going on with this team all the sudden, a few losses and we just fall apart.. Where is the leadership from the veterans like Snow?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Wow, career high shattered by 13, and still the loss. Awesome effort by Bron, he was just hitting everything. Yeah, your supporting cast really let you down, but you've got to give Marshall and Rose credit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall and Rose always kill us, i'm not surprised (Alston usually does as well)

By the way Eric Snow 40 mins = 0 pts?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Everyone on this board is all over Eric Snow's nutz and he plays that many minutes and give us nothing. If Jeff M put up a stat line like that their would be 3 pages of *****ing. 

I know he played defense but with him and newble/harris out their on the floor we only have 3 people who know how to shoot (bron,drew,z)

Most teams who have to bench a player and not play him to wake him up... etc... are teams who arent in the playoff hunt well we are in the thick of things and falling apart.

Did anyone read Silas quote on why J-Mac didnt play.... " I dont care, I dont care anymore. "


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yep LBJtoLJ I was gonna make a post about Silas comments...not liking that attitude at all. 

And Yes Snow sucks on offense, but with the right mix of players he would be fine since he is so good defensively. When he's out there with Newble/Harris he is too much of a liability, but if you have someone who can actually play like a Redd/Johnson whoever at the 2 it's a different scenario. 

This is what I don't get about what's happening. So we've dropped a few games (8 of 11), so what? It's not a disaster, we're still in the race for the 4 spot so why is everything falling apart? 

Every team has losing streaks and difficult times to the season but it seems our coaching staff and players can't deal with even a little adversity? The team only won 35 games all of last year and they're way ahead of that pace. Suit up and play hard, why all the friction?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gilbert is going to fire most of these guys. And I won't shed a tear.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow i was at the game, Lebron is amazing you guys are lucky to have him he is going to be very special


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

:jawdrop: 

What a game!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yep LBJtoLJ I was gonna make a post about Silas comments...not liking that attitude at all.
> 
> And Yes Snow sucks on offense, but with the right mix of players he would be fine since he is so good defensively. When he's out there with Newble/Harris he is too much of a liability, but if you have someone who can actually play like a Redd/Johnson whoever at the 2 it's a different scenario.
> 
> ...


 Can't play Snow with Newble. That combo ain't gonna work together. with Jiri playing like a scared rook, Sasha needs to play when Snow's in there

What the hell happenend in the Cavs locker room before this game? Usually teams come together - didn't expect McInnis to get a complete DNP-CD.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> What the hell happenend in the Cavs locker room before this game? Usually teams come together - didn't expect McInnis to get a complete DNP-CD.


Jeff said he's not a bench player and got offended by the new starting line-up. Silas wasn't trying to hear any of McInnis' crap and benched him. Everybody's fear of "if you reduce or bench Jeff, his attitude will go to the pits" is true. It certaintly didn't take long under this new "look" for Jeff to get angry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Jeff said he's not a bench player and got offended by the new starting line-up. Silas wasn't trying to hear any of McInnis' crap and benched him. Everybody's fear of "if you reduce or bench Jeff, his attitude will go to the pits" is true. It certaintly didn't take long under this new "look" for Jeff to get angry.


 Not the time in the year to do this: it would have been better to keep Jeff the starter and just reduce his minutes significanlty. The reason is simple. Since Silas has been completely inept at creating an effective rotation he's got no one who is used to playing consistent minutes. This is a big problem with Jiri playing like crap: what did they do to his confidence in Boston? You can't have Newble and Snow play big minutes together. Won't work. So now the only choice is to play Sasha big minutes now. The starting lineup is going to have to be Z, Gooden, Lebron, Snow and Sasha.

It's a shame really that this happened like this - Sasha should have been playing 10-20 minutes a game the entire season


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Jeff said he's not a bench player and got offended by the new starting line-up. Silas wasn't trying to hear any of McInnis' crap and benched him. Everybody's fear of "if you reduce or bench Jeff, his attitude will go to the pits" is true. It certaintly didn't take long under this new "look" for Jeff to get angry.


Gooden took the lineup change like a professional, Snow has been a starter for years and took his new role with the team gracefully, but Jmac can't get over his ego and be a team player? Ridiculous.

I agree with Pioneer that Silas took the wrong approach with him though, and now we are in trouble because he won't remove Newble from the starting lineup. We're toast in 1st qtr's with the Snow/Newble lineup, Sasha (or Jiri if he would stop playing so scared) HAS to start. 

Detroit coming up on Tuesday = turning point of the season. Either a sparkplug game like the Phoenix win, or the beginning of an ugly slide out of the playoff race.


----------

